# Where does this flex plate spacer go?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

When I disassembled my 400 there was a very thin, wafer like ring that was on the flex plate under the bolts. I can't remember if it goes above or below the flex plate. Can anyone help me out? Where does this go? 

Mike


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

70conv said:


> Guys,
> 
> When I disassembled my 400 there was a very thin, wafer like ring that was on the flex plate under the bolts. I can't remember if it goes above or below the flex plate. Can anyone help me out? Where does this go?
> 
> Mike



Take a look at this post: https://www.gtoforum.com/f154/flexplate-flywheel-88505/


----------

